# Google Analytics



## Basti_2015 (27. Oktober 2021)

Hi, ich suche gerade nach einem Bereich wo man sich über Google Analytics austauschen kann. Leider habe ich kein Forum gefunden wo es etwas tiefer geht. Klar, bei jedem CMS System im Userforum findet man Beiträge wie man GA einbindet. Auf Youtube findet man Videos, wie man ein Kontaktformular trackt. Aber das wars im groben auch schon. 

Was mich interessiert ist, kann man mit Google Analytics 4 mit oder ohne Tag Manager oder in Verbindung mit einem anderen Google Tool ein Ereignis erstellen, welches einen bestimmten Bereich einer Seite in einer bestimmten Verweildauer trackt. Als Beispiel -> welchen Teil eines Beitrages hat ein Nutzer am meisten Beachtung geschenkt und wie war sein Scrollverhalten? Wie lang hat er welchen Bereich der Seite gelesen. 

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, einen Bereich festzulegen und zu schauen, wie lange er in diesem Viewport war?

Hat sich jemand damit schon mal beschäftigt? Ist das überhaupt mit den Ereignissen von GA4 realisierbar?

Viele Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (2. April 2022)

Hi,

grundsätzlich kannst Du in Deutschland eigentlich rechtssicher GA garnicht mehr einsetzen.
Da helfen auch Datenschutzerklärungen nicht weiter.

Such vielleicht mal nach F-Muster. Bei Matamo pro oder wie das heißt gibt es ei nPlugin mit welchem man so Hotspots erfassen kann. Also sieht wo sich der Nutzer auf der Seite aufgehalten hat. Das wird glaube ich über die Mausposition ermittelt.


----------

